
Venezuela: The Price of Bitcoin Doubling Every 18 Days - 247CryptoNews
https://247cryptonews.com/venezuela-the-price-of-bitcoin-doubling-every-18-days/
======
known
Venezuela can quit OPEC and sell Oil in Yuan/Rupee

~~~
tim333
I'm not sure that'll help much. Their oil production has fallen roughly in
half since 2000 so there isn't that much regardless of the currency.

